

GoPro's Woodman Is About to Become the Highest-Paid CEO - foobarqux
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-16/gopro-s-woodman-seen-trumping-souki-as-highest-paid-ceo-in-2014

======
honksillet
Isn't it a little different in his case. After all, he is the founder.

I don't begrudge founders/owners of companies their riches. It's obscene when
a CEO who is a non owner, and hence an employee of the company, makes multiple
orders or magnitude more money than the other employees.

~~~
foobarqux
These are additional grants, in addition to his existing equity.

